# Khw Mods Dvarw FL



## Jengz (21/4/20)

Paging El Capitano @Rob Fisher



Any idea what this is mr @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/20)

Jengz said:


> Paging El Capitano @Rob Fisher
> View attachment 194614
> 
> 
> Any idea what this is mr @Rob Fisher?



Yes it’s the Face Lift Dvarw. I have been beta testing it for the last few months and it’s now in production. Should be released in about 3 weeks. Lots of small but excellent improvements.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Informative 3


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (21/4/20)

Top fill please

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/20)

This is good to see
Am now curious what the improvements are

And am also curious to see if Rob will replace his "normal" dwarf fleet....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Top fill please



Nope. Bottom fill for the win! No stinking leaking!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/20)

Silver said:


> This is good to see
> Am now curious what the improvements are
> 
> And am also curious to see if Rob will replace his "normal" dwarf fleet....



I doubt it Hi Ho @Silver! But I'm sure a few FL's will be added to the fleet! Here is the one I have been testing for a few months!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Informative 2


----------



## CTRiaan (21/4/20)

Jengz said:


> Paging El Capitano @Rob Fisher
> View attachment 194614
> 
> 
> Any idea what this is mr @Rob Fisher?


My FOMO just kicked in

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/20)

NB mine is the alpha and beta version I was testing and there is a slight tweak or two that I asked for which looks like was done... just checked with Peter and the airflow inlet hole has been made the same size as the original and not a big one like mine! Winner Winner Chicken DInner!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jengz (21/4/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I doubt it Hi Ho @Silver! But I'm sure a few FL's will be added to the fleet! Here is the one I have been testing for a few months!
> View attachment 194621
> View attachment 194622
> View attachment 194623


Sjoeh looks good skipper, can still pull a @Genosmate with this version though, airflow slot looks bigger abd chimney more conical shaped.

I'm gonna have to get one i think.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/20)

Jengz said:


> Sjoeh looks good skipper, can still pull a @Genosmate with this version though, airflow slot looks bigger abd chimney more conical shaped.
> 
> I'm gonna have to get one i think.



The airflow hole on the production version is the same size as the current one. I didn't like the airflow with the big hole... was too noisy and turbulent! The airflow on the current model is perfect! Very glad he changed it back!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ugi (21/4/20)

There is even a MTL FL version. I like the new posts....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/4/20)

I feel a group buy coming

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir (21/4/20)

Ugi said:


> There is even a MTL FL version. I like the new posts....
> View attachment 194624



Yes man! Those posts look so much easier to work with

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/4/20)

Ugi said:


> There is even a MTL FL version. I like the new posts....
> View attachment 194624


Looks cool but the last AFC insert looks weird in the pic.No holes ? That is going to be a very tight MTL draw

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Ugi (21/4/20)

Sorry translated page here it is

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Willi (21/4/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I doubt it Hi Ho @Silver! But I'm sure a few FL's will be added to the fleet! Here is the one I have been testing for a few months!
> View attachment 194621
> View attachment 194622
> View attachment 194623


This is looks great uncle Rob! 
On the top section did they move to glass or is that additional like the original?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/20)

Ooh - MTL version!
Me likes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ugi (21/4/20)

The blank airflow insert is supplied for user to drill own hole if need be. 
Link to review 
https://www.svapo.it/discussione/115410-dvarw-mtl-fl-22-24mm/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/20)

Willi said:


> This is looks great uncle Rob!
> On the top section did they move to glass or is that additional like the original?



ON the MTL version it is now flush... and on the DL it's the same glass but there are now three kidney holes instead of two.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (22/4/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> I feel a group buy coming


I agree, who's gonna organise the group buy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/4/20)

CashKat88 said:


> I agree, who's gonna organise the group buy?


Skipper of course ... gotta c if we can break his credit card this time ... almost did it last time

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> Skipper of course ... gotta c if we can break his credit card this time ... almost did it last time



Not this time... Customs are keeping an eye on me and another big one and they will ask for my importers permit because they won't belive that eight million Dvarw FL's are for my personal use.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Ugi (22/4/20)

8 million and 9 hundred 2 thousand 17 and. ... .. .. 1 MTL FOR ME

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/20)

Good news , been offered one of an incoming pair - am I taking it ?
HA HA - YES of course

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silo (17/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not this time... Customs are keeping an eye on me and another big one and they will ask for my importers permit because they won't belive that eight million Dvarw FL's are for my personal use.



Well you can always just prove it. You have the evidence!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

